# Local speech that drives you crazy



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else find certain local slang, sayings, misused words, mispronunciations, etc. grate on the nerves more than others?

In this area the ones that make me cringe as if boney fingers were tapping on the base of my spine are

"Yous guys"
"Ignorant" used in place of "rude"
Rutabega pronounced as "rutabeggies"

Also, a couple of girls from NJ moved into the area and got everyone saying "cool beans". They claimed everyone from their area said it. I asked them what the heck cool beans was supposed to signify and they explained that "cool" by itself meant neither good nor bad but if you added beans to it then it meant good.  Huh? How does that even make sense? At least with some slang I can kinda see how it could develop but I can not fathom how in flying monkey swirly whirls "cool beans" could at all be symbolic of, or a metaphor for, something good. I mean, it makes about as much sense as flying monkey swirly whirls.

Ok, done ranting about cool beans. So what do the locals around you say that drives you flying monkey swirly whirls? (that is so my phrase of the month)


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't heard cool beans in about 15 years. From a girl with big hair come to think of it...


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2011)

I was always told cool beans was a MA thing.


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 3, 2011)

Local speech is no more grating than seeing speech spelled 'speach'.


purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Anyone else find certain local slang, sayings, misused words, mispronunciations, etc. grate on the nerves more than others?
> 
> In this area the ones that make me cringe as if boney fingers were tapping on the base of my spine are
> 
> ...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Local speech is no more grating than seeing speech spelled 'speach'.


 

I wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## Katie H (Oct 3, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> Local speech is no more grating than seeing speech spelled 'speach'.



Then, imagine, a moderator comes along and corrects the spelling.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Katie H said:


> Then, imagine, a moderator comes along and corrects the spelling.


 
Cool. DC has an auto correct feature now.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Cool. DC has an auto correct feature now.



cool beans.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh that got me laughing!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

here is a quick, incomplete list of what bugs me daily:  "basically", "at the end of the day", "you know what i'm saying", "going forward",  and especially "it is what it is".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2011)

GB said:


> I was always told cool beans was a MA thing.



Funny, I was told cool beans was a late for supper thing. 

What irritates me the most is, like, some who says, ya know, _like_ and _ya know_ about 15 times in one run-on sentence, along with a whole bunch of _and uhs_, thrown in.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, I just thought of something else that has starting bugging me lately. You hear it on all these new reality shos like Auction Hunters, American Restoration especially, and Amerrican pickers. *BACK IN THE DAY!* 

Back in WHAT day? Yesterday? Last Week? Last month? Last year? a hundred years ago? 3,000 B.C.? "Yeah, that's how they did it back in the day, before you were born, remember?"


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Oh, I just thought of something else that has starting bugging me lately. You hear it on all these new reality shos like Auction Hunters, American Restoration especially, and Amerrican pickers. *BACK IN THE DAY!*
> 
> Back in WHAT day? Yesterday? Last Week? Last month? Last year? a hundred years ago? 3,000 B.C.? "Yeah, that's how they did it back in the day, before you were born, remember?"




Wednesday before last.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Wednesday before last.


 
My thought is that back in the day is directly related to what you did "back in the day". You know, that short term memory loss and all. 
Wedesday before last could very well _be_ back in the day for some folks.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Like, youse guys are like cracking me up! Uh, like Back in the day, ya know, I uh, uh, used to like let ignorantly rude people bother me with their speach ya know, but now I like just smack em with a rutabeggie ya know and everything is cool beans! Like basically, at the end of the day, if you know what I'm sayin, like I just keep going forward and as far as it all goes, it is what it is!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Like, youse guys are like cracking me up! Uh, like Back in the day, ya know, I uh, uh, used to like let ignorantly rude people bother me with their speach ya know, but now I like just smack em with a rutabeggie ya know and everything is cool beans! Like basically, at the end of the day, if you know what I'm sayin, like I just keep going forward and as far as it all goes, it is what it is!




verry funny, tim.  c'mon , i would expect you to be good for a few pithy ones yourself. give. a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do, ya know?


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not just a local thing but it drives me nuts to hear someone pronounce the word realtor as real-lit-tor.  My realtor(who is a lovely, personable lady) does this and it drives me to distraction.  I mean really, how can someone in the business not know how to properly pronounce it?  I have actually heard people on the television real estate shows pronounce this word incorrectly.  To me that says "I don't know what I am doing in this business."


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> verry funny, tim. c'mon , i would expect you to be good for a few pithy ones yourself. give. a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do, ya know?


 
My irritants are more the attitudes people adopt than the words they use. Like a person who will argue out of habit. Regardless of what you say, they argue or point out some obscure manner in which you can be proven wrong.

You say; "It's a beautiful day" and they say; "There are millions of people suffering right this second who think this is a crappy day".

That type of thing. 

Another type of attitude that bothers me immensely is when someone starts a reply with "That's nothing, I have one better than that!" 

What the heck? "That's nothing" ??? What I just said is "nothing"???

Or the person who tries to ridicule someone by saying; "Hellooo, didn't you understand?" What the heck is the "Hellooo" part; other than pure insult?

I could go on and on.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Local speech is no more grating than seeing speech spelled 'speach'.



Yeah, I'm a terrible speller. Can't find a spell check for the app on my phone and wasn't near a computer or dictionary. Starting in junior high, my English teachers always told me that some people can spell and some people can write; very few people can do both. The bad news was that I wasn't one of them. The good news was that I could write so if I kept a dictionary with me at all times I should be fine. You have no idea how much I hated hearing this.

There have been many times I've changed my phrasing online because I couldn't remember how to spell something.


----------



## Claire (Oct 3, 2011)

My husband said when he was a lieutenant platoon leader in Vietnam, he finally had to lay down the law and say it was not soda, it was not pop, it is soda-pop, so quit fighting.  Luckily I guess he didn't have any New Englanders or it would have had to be soda-pop-tonic.  I don't think any regional differences get to me, I've moved too often.  I don't think it is regional, but I do hate NUKE-UU-LER.  I have a tendency to think to myself if you pronounce it like that, your opinion on the subject (don't care if we're talking weapons or electric energy or anything else) doesn't matter to me.  I also don't care if anyone else calls their aunts ants, but I am an aunt.  My myriad of nieces and nephews respect that, my sisters and I are all aunts.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Yeah, I'm a terrible speller. Can't find a spell check for the app on my phone and wasn't near a computer or dictionary. Starting in junior high, my English teachers always told me that some people can spell and some people can write; very few people can do both. The bad news was that I wasn't one of them. The good news was that I could write so if I kept a dictionary with me at all times I should be fine. You have no idea how much I hated hearing this.
> 
> There have been many times I've changed my phrasing online because I couldn't remember how to spell something.


 
I can relate with you on that one, PAG. I've been a poor speller since I wrote my first words. Spell-Check has greatly helped my spelling by pointing out the same words, over and over that I misspell. Over the years, fewer and fewer of them appear. Spell-Check is a teacher for me. There are still many that keep showing up. Like "proven". Spell checkers hate that word and won't even recognize it. 

Or "Online" and "Offline" common words used today. Every spell-checker tries to hyphenate them.


----------



## MSC (Oct 3, 2011)

Re "COOL BEANS"!
LOL, looks like purple.alien.giraffe is in a very long line of people irritated by the phrase, as according to Wiktionary, its origin goes back to the early 1700s when french trappers would exclaim "course bien", meaning "good run", and Americans changed the phrase to "cool beans".  And it's had its revivals since then.  the link is:
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/cool_beans
And while we're on the subject, I'm convinced that if the 2 words "like" and "awesome" were somehow magically removed from the English language, that we'd be pleasantly greeted by the silence of millions of mutes!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

MSC said:


> >...I'm convinced that if the 2 words "like" and "awesome" were somehow magically removed from the English language, that we'd be pleasantly greeted by the silence of millions of mutes!


 
Like, it's awesome you pointed that out! Ha! 

Please add "Uh" to the removals...


----------



## MSC (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Like, it's awesome you pointed that out! Ha!
> 
> Please add "Uh" to the removals...


Consider it removed!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 3, 2011)

being addressed as 'bro'


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> My irritants are more the attitudes people adopt than the words they use. Like a person who will argue out of habit. Regardless of what you say, they argue or point out some obscure manner in which you can be proven wrong.
> 
> You say; "It's a beautiful day" and they say; "There are millions of people suffering right this second who think this is a crappy day".
> 
> ...


these are all people who have no real interest in anything you or anyone else has to say.  they just want to make sure they are heard and validated.  putting down other people's ideas is just one of their ways of claiming their superiority and monopolizing the conversation.  these people usually have little to contribute anyway, but just keep repeating the same thing over and over again....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Being asked "Whatcha think, huh?" and being slapped on the shoulder at the same time. Makes me want to say "It makes me think you better quit hitting me before I hit you back much harder".


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 3, 2011)

I can't think of any local phrases or anthing right now. It drives me crazy when people say "like" a hundred times before they finish one sentence. 

"Like" I told aunt sue if she didn't stop "like" trying to "like" run my life, "like" I was going to "like" stop speaking to her. 

Oh I know another one.... When some is telling or explaning something and they end with "are we on the same page".... I always want to say, "well I don't know, what page were "you" on...


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 3, 2011)

My very pet peeve is when they pronounce jewelry like:  joolery.  

Can't they see it is spelled jewel-ry, which refers to jewels?

Other than that, I won't even begin to explain how it's impossible to understand a heavy creole accent.  I just nod and smile, and walk away muttering how some people sound like they're talking with a mouth full of mashed potatoes!


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 3, 2011)

...or the phrase "Know what I mean?"  So people use the phrase after every other sentence and after a few minutes of that it becomes downright insulting.  Do they really think I don't know what they mean?  Or are they just too verbally challenged to figure out how to end their sentences?


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 3, 2011)

I think "local" speach is here to stay, no matter what we do. It's been around forever.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 3, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> My very pet peeve is when they pronounce jewelry like: joolery.
> 
> Can't they see it is spelled jewel-ry, which refers to jewels?
> 
> Other than that, I won't even begin to explain how it's impossible to understand a heavy creole accent. I just nod and smile, and walk away muttering how some people sound like they're talking with a mouth full of mashed potatoes!


 

I love a creole accent. Now, don't ask me what's being said half the time but I love to hear it.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I can relate with you on that one, PAG. I've been a poor speller since I wrote my first words. Spell-Check has greatly helped my spelling by pointing out the same words, over and over that I misspell. Over the years, fewer and fewer of them appear. Spell-Check is a teacher for me. There are still many that keep showing up. Like "proven". Spell checkers hate that word and won't even recognize it.
> 
> Or "Online" and "Offline" common words used today. Every spell-checker tries to hyphenate them.



i have always been good at spelling--nothing i ever had to work at, it just comes naturally. many words whose meaning i don't know, and never use, i could spell with ease.  it's a "recognition" of sorts.  if i see a word spelled incorrectly it looks wrong to me, and it can be somewhat irritating.  typos in books, books that i've paid good money for, drive me crazy!  spellcheck is a mixed blessing for me.  i like that it picks up my typing errors, and on rare occasion, my incorrect spellings.  what really surprises me though are the very many times spell check indicates a wrong spelling when the word is actually spelled correctly.  in the beginning, i was just obsessive enough to look up the word in the dictionary every time it happened.  99% of the time i found that it was spell check that had it wrong.  these days, if i am confident about a word and i see it underlined in red, i just ignore spell check and go with what i know.  i really should start up a list of words that spell check doesn't recognize.  and i know that my vocabulary is not so obscure or arcane that this should be happening, or is it?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 3, 2011)

this one really ticks me off, i say "thank you, so much"  the reply i get is "no problem" why can't they just say "you are welcome?"


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i have always been good at spelling--nothing i ever had to work at, it just comes naturally. many words whose meaning i don't know, and never use, i could spell with ease.  it's a "recognition" of sorts.  if i see a word spelled incorrectly it looks wrong to me, and it can be somewhat irritating.  typos in books, books that i've paid good money for, drive me crazy!  spellcheck is a mixed blessing for me.  i like that it picks up my typing errors, and on rare occasion, my incorrect spellings.  what really surprises me though are the very many times spell check indicates a wrong spelling when the word is actually spelled correctly.  in the beginning, i was just obsessive enough to look up the word in the dictionary every time it happened.  99% of the time i found that it was spell check that had it wrong.  these days, if i am confident about a word and i see it underlined in red, i just ignore spell check and go with what i know.  i really should start up a list of words that spell check doesn't recognize.  and i know that my vocabulary is not so obscure or arcane that this should be happening, or is it?



Most spell checkers have an option to click on that adds your correct spelling (of a word that the dictionary has wrong) to the dictionary so it won't annoy you by being flagged as incorrect every time.  (A run-on but correctly spelled sentence.)


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

many of the words and phrases that are so irksome are simply victims of overuse.  words that i used before they became hackneyed but only rarely afterward, like "humongous" and "awesome"  and "draconian" have been repeated so often that they have lost the full effect of their original meanings. oh, and please stop talking about "giving back" anymore.  anybody who is seriously "giving back" today is not using that tired old phony-sounding phrase.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 3, 2011)

In a service type of a business people will be trained to say you are welcome. I guess in the head of a person “you welcome” means that person actually did something for him/her and the “thank you” that he/she just gave was really deserved and worked for, and it was his/hers obligation to say thank you. If somebody says “no problem” that means they did not work hard for it and/or they did not mind doing it at all.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> many of the words and phrases that are so irksome are simply victims of overuse.  words that i used before they became hackneyed but only rarely afterward, like "humongous" and "awesome"  and "draconian" have been repeated so often that they have lost the full effect of their original meanings. oh, and please stop talking about "giving back" anymore.  anybody who is seriously "giving back" today is not using that tired old phony-sounding phrase.



Lately, it's just surreal how many times the word surreal is used by TV personalities/actors in interviews.  I mean it's totally surreal, if you know what I mean.  Bottom line, sometimes they even use it correctly!  Am I right, or what.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Lately, it's just surreal how many times the word surreal is used by TV personalities/actors in interviews. I mean it's totally surreal, if you know what I mean. Bottom line, sometimes they even use it correctly! Am I right, or what.


Awesome, Dude! I mean, like you really got it right! YaknowwhatImean?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

"Basically" drives me nuts, especially when used 5 or 6 times in as many sentences.  If something is that "basic", it should be able to be condensed down to one sentence!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> "Basically" drives me nuts, especially when used 5 or 6 times in as many sentences. If something is that "basic", it should be able to be condensed down to one sentence!


So basically, you're saying that the word basically is basically used too much? 

I love this thread!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> So basically, you're saying that the word basically is basically used too much?
> 
> I love this thread!



You got it.  I work with well educated folks who talk just like that!


----------



## licia (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't think they are regional but the ones I hate to hear are "you know" and "if you know what I mean". Many times they are repeated several time in a conversation.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> "Basically" drives me nuts, especially when used 5 or 6 times in as many sentences. If something is that "basic", it should be able to be condensed down to one sentence!


 
oops  I know I'm guilty of this one. I think it comes from my time teaching sheet metal and also as a skydiving instructor. Sometimes you are giving a lot of information to process, so you insert a "basically" to sum up the most important thing or things to remember. If you are reading your students' faces and they look blank, you need to rephrase and condense things. Inserting a "basically" can help you continue and emphasize the overall thought you are trying to convey. 
Basically I am saying that I use that word a lot.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 3, 2011)

your use of "basically" as you describe it, has a purpose, pac, and therefore is a righteous use of the word.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Cool beans.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2011)

Basically, you guys are righteous!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm having so much fun reading these posts and there are a lot that I agree with, and a few that I'm guilty of. There are even a few that I agree with and am guilty of. 

Word over used by fashion/entertainment media, svelte. While standing in line at the grociers I once counted eight magazine covers that used the word.

Also, the gaming/geek(wannabe) crowd(sp?) have ruined the words elite and epic.

The one that drives me the craziest though is dude, because it slipped into my own language. I hadn't used the word since the seventh grade and cursed the two friends who used it so often that it slipped into my own speech patterns. 

"Dude! I agree with..." Pause, stare, glower, "Curse you both."

They knew immediately why I was cursing them. They just laughed extremely hard and crowed victory. I still occasionally mentally curse them for that word even though I manage to edit the word out of my thoughts most of the time.

Longwindette signing out.


----------



## chopper (Oct 3, 2011)

I am having a great time reading this thread, but I am sort of afraid to add anything. You know what I mean?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I mean really, how can someone in the business not know how to properly pronounce it?



Is that sort of like the guy with access to the launch codes who pronounced nuclear, NUKULAR??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2011)

roadfix said:


> being addressed as 'bro'


 I put an end to that real quick. "You call me Bro once more, and I will become an only child!"


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> "Basically" drives me nuts, especially when used 5 or 6 times in as many sentences.  If something is that "basic", it should be able to be condensed down to one sentence!



Actually, I don't use _basically _very much any more.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Is that sort of like the guy with access to the launch codes who pronounced nuclear, NUKULAR??


 
As long as he understand "put in your key"... I'm cool with that


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spendy...all the sudden everything is spendy.  I understand expensive...


----------



## Claire (Oct 3, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> In a service type of a business people will be trained to say you are welcome. I guess in the head of a person “you welcome” means that person actually did something for him/her and the “thank you” that he/she just gave was really deserved and worked for, and it was his/hers obligation to say thank you. If somebody says “no problem” that means they did not work hard for it and/or they did not mind doing it at all.


I had to laugh at this one.  How often do you hear in interviews on TV:  Thank you.  Thank You.  THANK YOU?  My husband just looks at me and says, "Whatever happened to "You're Welcome?"  As far as "No Problem" goes, I agree with you in English, but "_de rien" _or _"da nada"  _are acceptable in their respective languages.  Although it actually translates pretty much the same as "no problem", in spirit it means more that it was your pleasure.  

I used to have a southern friend (southern U.S., that is) who would answer almost any compliment with a put down.  For example, if you complimented her on anything, her reply would be something like, "oh, this old dress.  It's really a piece of garbage I picked up for nothing ... "  I finally had a talk with her.  The response to a compliment is thank you, what you're doing is putting down the taste of the person who compliments you.


----------



## Claire (Oct 3, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i have always been good at spelling--nothing i ever had to work at, it just comes naturally. many words whose meaning i don't know, and never use, i could spell with ease.  it's a "recognition" of sorts.  if i see a word spelled incorrectly it looks wrong to me, and it can be somewhat irritating.  typos in books, books that i've paid good money for, drive me crazy!  spellcheck is a mixed blessing for me.  i like that it picks up my typing errors, and on rare occasion, my incorrect spellings.  what really surprises me though are the very many times spell check indicates a wrong spelling when the word is actually spelled correctly.  in the beginning, i was just obsessive enough to look up the word in the dictionary every time it happened.  99% of the time i found that it was spell check that had it wrong.  these days, if i am confident about a word and i see it underlined in red, i just ignore spell check and go with what i know.  i really should start up a list of words that spell check doesn't recognize.  and i know that my vocabulary is not so obscure or arcane that this should be happening, or is it?


 
This strikes me as funny.  When I first moved here, the owner/editor of the local weekly asked me to write a column.  I do not get paid, I just write when the spirit moves me.  After about a month, a woman stopped me in the parking lot and asked if I was Claire.  Yes.  "Please write more, and more often!  You must be the only person in the town who knows that spell check won't correct they're, their, and there!"  Turned out she was the newspaper's proofreader.  Spelling come naturally to me as well.  I'm not saying I never mess up, But I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that I grew up learning by memorization, which fell out of favor as a method of teaching.  American English has so many languages within it that memorization is the only way to do it.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting thread. I must be getting old, set in my ways.
I remember my oldest bursting through the front door like a hurricane. Right behind him was his new friend. They had just moved here. His Mother just happened to be sitting at my dining room table at the time. She's a High School Teacher.

The first thing he says is " YO MOM!" Did that ever set me off. He's never referred to me like that before. I didn't like it.
I sat that child down so quick and gave him a few words of advice. That to this day puts the fear of God in him.

" Don't you ever refer to me like that again! It's Hi or hello Mom. Understand?
 Especially don't let your Dad hear that gang slang coming from your mouth. He doesn't like it or appreciate it. Your not a gang member. That young man is a bad habit that won't be tolerated in MY house. Now that we've come to this understanding I'm sure it won't happen again." It never did.

His new friend never came back over. Or hung around with my son again.
His Mother apologized saying it's what her son hears at school. She didn't realize it as being offensive. That comment boggled my mind.
I told her what you chose to tolerate in your profession or home isn't any of my concern.
What's is or isn't tolerated in my home is the " Wardens Duty" That's me. To take care of.

Munky.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I think that this thread went off track almost from the start. The lines that most of you are talking about are mostly from movies and tv. They catch on. I worked with two people that if it weren't for entertainment quips, they could not hold a conversation. "Are you with me?". 
I had a friend years ago that would put the word "then" at the end of every sentence. It used to drive me crazy. Another used the word IDEAL instead of  IDEA. She thought is sounded cute. I told her that it made her sound ignorant. 
Here locally the word ignorant is interchanged for rude. The word contrary is used often, not always in the correct context. 
What really annoys the hell out of me is the wide spread use of  what I refer to as "THUG LANGUAGE! SEE WHAT I AM SAYING?? I am glad we don't have to be subject to it "UP IN HERE".!!!!!


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with many of the previous posters, especially regarding the use of the word "like" but the mis-pronunciation of  one word in particular really gets me going.  I don't know if this is a regional mistake or if it has some other origin.  My apologies to our many Canadian members but the word is "asphalt" not "ashphalt"!  I have met Canadians in or from BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba ( not sure about the east) who all pronounce asphalt with an "h" after the "s", my DH included errm...... at least he did until I pointed it out.  I have even heard newscasters mis-pronounce asphalt.  Can anyone offer an explanation for the mis-pronunciation?


----------



## MSC (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay, the following may be slightly OT, but I believe generally falls under the purview of this thread, as it consists of phrases that LOL "drive me crazy"!  Unfortunately, it's not confined to local or even regional, but has gone 'national'.
I'm referring to the blatant misuse of the language and the 'loss' of an entire tense, which has apparently become 'general accepted speech'...
Almost without exception you will hear in conversation, on radio and TV:
"He should have went", instead of "He should have gone".
"i could have came", has replaced "I could have come", or 'could have ran' for 'could have run'.
And "did" for "done" really hurts!
Agree or disagree and what other aberrations bother you?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2011)

Yo is gang slang? I thought it was an Italian cultural kind of thing. Yo Vinnie, "Yo Adrian". Maybe the way it's interpreted is local as well. It did seem to catch on with a lot of my Italian friends after the Rocky movie, whereas not so much before, or at least not that I noticed.


----------



## JGDean (Oct 4, 2011)

Lieberry for library. Barry for battery. Uelcum for you're welcome. Makin grocee for grocery shopping.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2011)

It annoys me when someone refers to details as the 'pacifics' of an issue.  If you aks me there are a lot more examples.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Heavens to Murgatroyd, da lankwitch has been moidalized!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heavens to Murgatroyd, da lankwitch has been moidalized!


 
You tell em, Snagglepuss!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 4, 2011)

Not much really gets to me, but there is one thing that does and that's referring to a time of day and adding "a.m." or "p.m."  For example, in the case of someone inviting guests to a brunch and saying, "It's going to be at 10:30 a.m., in the morning."  Well, isn't "a.m.," by definition, in the morning.  You get what I mean.

Just a little peeve from the "Department of Redundancy Department."


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 4, 2011)

GB said:


> I was always told cool beans was a MA thing.


 
Interesting.  I've lived in both MA and NJ (if you add the time in both up it comes to ) almost 30 years, and have _never_ heard that phrase until this moment! 

But does anyone remember back in the day before "like" became the beginning and middle of almost every phrase and comment?  That's attributible to the Valley Girls of Southern California. and I still find it REEEEpulsive.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2011)

Somebunny said:


> I agree with many of the previous posters, especially regarding the use of the word "like" but the mis-pronunciation of  one word in particular really gets me going.  I don't know if this is a regional mistake or if it has some other origin.  My apologies to our many Canadian members but the word is "asphalt" not "ashphalt"!  I have met Canadians in or from BC, Alberta, Saskatchewan and Manitoba ( not sure about the east) who all pronounce asphalt with an "h" after the "s", my DH included errm...... at least he did until I pointed it out.  I have even heard newscasters mis-pronounce asphalt.  Can anyone offer an explanation for the mis-pronunciation?





> Many Canadians _pronounce asphalt_ as "ash-falt" /ˈæʃfɒlt/. This _pronunciation_ is also common in Australian English, but not in General American English




I could give you the link, but there is a lot of extraneous matter to wade through. 

The words that bother me are most often things like, "irregardless" or "orientated". I _try_ not to be too judgmental because I'm aware that language is ever evolving and that the verbal language changes before the written language. I do get my snot in a knot occasionally, but its more often because of persistent misspellings. 

I know that in some areas of the US the word "yins" is common, but its not in common usage and to TYPE dialect is really irritating. 

Rant over.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> The words that bother me are most often things like, "irregardless" or "orientated". I _try_ not to be too judgmental because I'm aware that language is ever evolving and that the verbal language changes before the written language. I do get my snot in a knot occasionally, but its more often because of persistent misspellings.


 
Those words also raise the hair on the back of my neck.  

Although language _is_ constantly evolving, sadly much of the evolution comes from folks like you and me writhing in private when errors like the above are committed. Soon, if enough newscasters (prominently placed supposedly intelligent people) continue to use incorrect words, they become "acceptable" to whomever is writing the dictionary these days and in they go! YIKES! 

Maybe my biggest "nail-scrapers" though, are mispronounciations like "goverment" for goverNment, and "Febuary" for FebRuary.


----------



## Dee Jsaan (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re:*

I live in Appalachia so I hear things that stop me in my tracks until I realize what it is
that has been said.  

I was once riding on my motorcycle and stopped to ask for some directions.  The farmers daughter was another part of the reason.   Lovely girl. 

But after I asked how far it was to....... she smiled and said, "oh  thass jus two jumps a squeek an a hollar down the road" !    I was wondering if we were still speaking ENGLISH at that point.   So, I smiled and thanked her and fired up and motored on noticing her waving in my mirror.  

Sure enough there were two rising knolls (jumps) a creek I forded as it was almost dry, and a hollow where the road branched off and ran into.   And just a few hundred feet ahead was the little General Store. 

But even in this area there are many dialects of this kind of language.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 4, 2011)

My parents both say: waRsh. Wash has no R!! Either does the state or the name of our nation's capital. Not sure how you can butcher a four-letter word like that ... My brother and I both tease them about it but it hasn't made either of them change the way they say it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 4, 2011)

Zereh said:
			
		

> My parents both say: waRsh. Wash has no R!! Either does the state or the name of our nation's capital. Not sure how you can butcher a four-letter word like that ... My brother and I both tease them about it but it hasn't made either of them change the way they say it.



I was able to break DH of the warshing habit by using public humiliation and ridicule.  (No, actually I used the "point and chortle" method.). So far he done real good.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 4, 2011)

One of the most annoying things I frequently hear is the word OFTEN pronounced as OFF-TEN. The word is pronounced OFF-EN. It has a silent T, just like listen, fasten, and soften! Would you go to the grocery store and ask for fabric SOF-TENNER?


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One of the most annoying things I frequently hear is the word OFTEN pronounced as OFF-TEN. *The word is pronounced OFF-EN*. It has a silent T, just like listen, fasten, and soften! Would you go to the grocery store and ask for fabric SOF-TENNER?


 

SHUTUP!! Well slap me down and roll me across the floor!!!  You don't pronounce the t in often??? When did that start???!
I got to get away from all these "country proper speakin' folks"!!!


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 4, 2011)

jusnikki said:


> SHUTUP!! Well slap me down and roll me across the floor!!!  You don't pronounce the t in often??? When did that start???!
> I got to get away from all these "country proper speakin' folks"!!!



This got me thinking. It depends on in what context I use the word on how I use it. Examples- "I ofen think of you"  "How often do you come here?". I have no clue why I do this.


----------



## Linda123 (Oct 4, 2011)

My coworker wants to "axe me a question".....good grief! Ask!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One of the most annoying things I frequently hear is the word OFTEN pronounced as OFF-TEN. The word is pronounced OFF-EN. It has a silent T, just like listen, fasten, and soften! Would you go to the grocery store and ask for fabric SOF-TENNER?



Pronouncing the "t" is perfectly acceptable. 




> _'Often' was pronounced with a __t-sound until the 17th century, when a pronunciation without the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitauta (Oct 4, 2011)

i can still remember playground taunts of "you can't say ain't. ain't ain't a word coz ain't ain't in the dictionary!"  well, in 1961, webster's third edition, amid controversy,  included the word "ain't" in its dictionary, thus finally legitimizing a word not recognized as proper english language, but due to its persistent common usage over the years.


----------



## GB (Oct 4, 2011)

There are two that drive me crazy. The first one is the misuse of the word "obviously". People say it all the time when there is nothing obvious about what they are saying.

The second is the word "decimate". Decimate originally meant to reduce by a tenth. If an amry was decimated it meant they lost one out of every ten men.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2011)

OK, that's a cool one GB. How are people using decimate incorrectly around you? I haven't thought of that one before.


----------



## GB (Oct 4, 2011)

They use it in place of annihilate. To be fair, kind of like aint, it has been misused so much that the originally incorrect meaning has now been accepted as correct.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 4, 2011)

GB said:


> There are two that drive me crazy. The first one is the misuse of the word "obviously". People say it all the time when there is nothing obvious about what they are saying.
> 
> The second is the word "decimate". Decimate originally meant to reduce by a tenth. If an amry was decimated it meant they lost one out of every ten men.



That reminds me of a saying that I use occasionally. "That is obvios to the most casual observer." I don't have a clue where I got that one from.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Linda123 said:


> My coworker wants to "axe me a question".....good grief! Ask!!



More THUG SLANG.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 4, 2011)

Something that seems to be very common is the misuse of "you and I," when the object of the preposition should use "me" instead of "I."

And "myself" instead of just plain "me."

The local on-the-scene news reporters start out each report with the word, "now," not as a matter of when, but just to begin a sentence.

Even the local newspaper doesn't seem to recognize the past tense of the verb "sink."  It's always something "sunk" instead of "sank."

I seem to use seem a lot.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 4, 2011)

Alix said:


> Pronouncing the "t" is perfectly acceptable.




Not to me it isn't!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 4, 2011)

Linda123 said:


> My coworker wants to "axe me a question".....good grief! Ask!!



That's what got Lizzy Borden in trouble. She wanted permission from her father to stay out past curfew, and he replied "Go axe your mother!"


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, where did my post go?


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 4, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Hey, where did my post go?




It got ASKED.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 4, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> It got ASKED.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

People who say "I myself,..."

What's with the "myself" is it possible to be "I someone else"?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 4, 2011)

Timothy said:


> People who say "I myself,..."
> 
> What's with the "myself" is it possible to be "I someone else"?



Are you schizophrenic?


----------



## Timothy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Are you schizophrenic?


 
The Doctor tried to tell me I am, but I told her; "I am not, and neither are we!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> One of the most annoying things I frequently hear is the word OFTEN pronounced as OFF-TEN. The word is pronounced OFF-EN. It has a silent T, just like listen, fasten, and soften! Would you go to the grocery store and ask for fabric SOF-TENNER?



The T's aren't silent in Montana.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 5, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> I could give you the link, but there is a lot of extraneous matter to wade through.



Thanks Alix!  I found the link (I love extraneous matter!). Lol!  I am fascinated by language, so it was fun to read!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 5, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> This got me thinking. It depends on in what context I use the word on how I use it. Examples- "I ofen think of you" "How often do you come here?". I have no clue why I do this.


 
Now that's crazy....lol. I think I'm just going to keep saying ofTen. I don't say that often anyway....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 5, 2011)

The "WASSSSUP" thing wore me out for awhile when it was at it's peak.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Timothy said:


> The Doctor tried to tell me I am, but I told her; "I am not, and neither are we!"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2011)

I find it annoying when distance is expressed in time.

It's only five minutes from here.

Also "chimbley"


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I find it annoying when distance is expressed in time.
> 
> It's only five minutes from here.
> 
> Also "chimbley"



Reminded me of another pet-peeve. "40 mile an hour". When it is plural , more then one mile then it is MILES!!


----------



## chopper (Oct 5, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> Reminded me of another pet-peeve. "40 mile an hour". When it is plural , more then one mile then it is MILES!!



That is right up there with a child that is "one years old!"


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 5, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I find it annoying when distance is expressed in time.



Guilty. Oh so very guilty. I have no idea how far it is from here to Marquette but I know it's about a three hour drive. Most of the people I know from this area do this.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 5, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I find it annoying when distance is expressed in time...



I understand your annoyance, but time is often more useful information for planning a trip than mileage.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The T's aren't silent in Montana.



Ts? There's only one T in Montana.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

yous guys have far too much time on your hands to be worried about such trivial things. 

this thread started out as bashing new jersey. let's keep it on track, k?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 6, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> yous guys have far too much time on your hands to be worried about such trivial things.
> 
> this thread started out as bashing new jersey. let's keep it on track, k?



I was not bashing New Jersey. :P


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

it's ok, we're used to it.

that's how we know we're better than everyone else.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

If Snookie and the Situation are what NJ has to offer, you're not better than anyone else.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

the funny part about that horrid show is that none of the cast is from noo joisey.

they're from staten island, upstate new yawk, and lawn guyland.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> the funny part about that horrid show is that none of the cast is from noo joisey.
> 
> they're from staten island, upstate new yawk, and lawn guyland.



That lowers my opinion of those places.


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2011)

GB said:


> They use it in place of annihilate. To be fair, kind of like aint, it has been misused so much that the originally incorrect meaning has now been accepted as correct.



Thanks GB. I get it now. I haven't used "decimate" much, but when I do use it, I use it to refer to things being removed. For example, my supply of paper towels was decimated when the teenagers visited. 



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Not to me it isn't!


Not to say it can't bother you, just pointing out that it is not actually a mispronunciation like some of the other words mentioned. Please feel free to continue being annoyed by it! 



Aunt Bea said:


> I find it annoying when distance is expressed in time.
> 
> It's only five minutes from here.



Aunt Bea, we joke that its a "prairie" thing to express distance as time. People from the prairie provinces tend to do this, while folks from larger urban centers use the actual distance because the time of travel varies so much according to traffic tie ups. We don't have as much grid lock out on the prairies!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 6, 2011)

Around here:

Liberry
ComplimenTARY
Ave. rather than avenue

Others:
"Awesome"
Extragrammatical "like"
Sharing (I did that when I was six.  I'm, a big girl now.  I say or tell.
Ain't
Would have went

There's another one I was just thinking about, but it won't come to me. 

Not speech, but Easterners who wear cowboy hats.  I'm from the West.  We call them Goat Ropers.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Relatives in Florida add an extra preposition at the end of some sentences.

"Where are my keys at?"  when "Where are my keys?" works just fine.

Then we have friends in Chicago who leave a word off.  "Are you going to take that with?"  leaving off the final "you".


----------



## pacanis (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember being in CA as a kid and my father asking for directions. They would always be given in time and not miles, which frustrated him. A lot, lol. Today I always prefer be given directions in time. Probably because I'm better at estimating time than I am distance.
I just heard decimate being used in a movie I was watching last night. I think it's one of those words that has changed meaning, because I'm pretty sure people think in terms of being obliterated, destroyed or "being no longer" when they hear decimate. Or maybe it's just one more way for Americans to shun the metric system... I've never heard of something being centimated or millimated though.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

centimate? millimate?

hey, this is a family site. lets keep things pg, not avoirdupois rated...


----------



## Alix (Oct 6, 2011)

OK, I just looked up the origin and usage of decimate. It was a punishment used in Roman legions. If your century was called upon to be disciplined you would split up into groups of 10, draw lots and one guy in each group got axed. Wow. Don't p!ss off the romans! Decimate now means to reduce drastically but not to annihilate. 

Centimate would mean 1 out of 100 men got killed, not even worth noticing I guess. 

Hello, I'm Alix, and I'm a word geek.

Did I mention how much I dislike the word "orientate"? I had someone ask me to "orientate" them to the unit. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 6, 2011)

> I dislike the word "orientate"?


 
Thank you.  That's another one of my pet peeves.  Also, modernity and rapidity.  It used to be: modern or rapid.

And oh yeah, the newscasters who come on and say, so and so is "speaking out" about ......Why can't they just comment?  Or make a statement?"  Or is there a way to "speak in?"


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Relatives in Florida add an extra preposition at the end of some sentences.
> 
> "Where are my keys *at*?"  when "Where are my keys?" works just fine.



It's not just Florida, Andy.  I hear that in my region, too.  However, it's NEVER good (or proper) to end a sentence with a preposition.  Simply put, it's poor grammar.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Katie H said:


> It's not just Florida, Andy.  I hear that in my region, too.  However, it's NEVER good (or proper) to end a sentence with a preposition.  Simply put, it's poor grammar.



Katie, it's not that it's a misplaced preposition, it's that it's unnecessary.  That is a situation up with which I shall not put.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Katie, it's not that it's a misplaced preposition, it's that it's unnecessary.  That is a situation up with which I shall not put.



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

"Old-fashioned" is a word that's often used incorrectly.  

If you're talking about an antique car such as a 1922 Ford Model T, it's not an old-fashioned car.  It's an old or antique car.  If something is old-fashioned, it's in the style of a bygone period.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> "Old-fashioned" is a word that's often used incorrectly.
> 
> If you're talking about an antique car such as a 1922 Ford Model T, it's not an old-fashioned car.  It's an old or antique car.  If something is old-fashioned, it's in the style of a bygone period.



I always thought it was a cocktail? They even named a glass for it.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I always thought it was a cocktail? They even named a glass for it.




Imagine that!  Words with more than one meaning.  If you drink an Old-Fashioned, make sure it's not old.


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2011)

Katie H said:


> it's NEVER good (or proper) to end a sentence with a preposition.  Simply put, it's poor grammar.


I disagree. There are many times when it is correct to end a sentance with a preposition. Take the sentance "What did you step on?" Sure you could say On what did you step, but that is not how people really talk. It is much more awkward to say it that way than to end with a prepositon. 

Winston Churchill had a famous response when someone told him the "rule" about ending a sentance with a preposition. He said "That is a rule up with which I will not put."


----------



## Lucky28 (Oct 6, 2011)

While living in the southwest, I often heard "We're *fixin' to *...(go, get ready, start, etc.).


----------



## pacanis (Oct 6, 2011)

I would rather have someone ask me what I stepped on, rather than what did I step in...


----------



## Timothy (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Relatives in Florida add an extra preposition at the end of some sentences.
> 
> "Where are my keys at?" when "Where are my keys?" works just fine.


 
Where did you hear that at?


----------



## Lucky28 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I forgot my BIGGEST irritation-"*I could care less."  *It is supposed to be "I *couldn't *care less."


----------



## vitauta (Oct 6, 2011)

a drinking buddy was given the rule about not ending a sentence with a preposition.  he finished his draft beer and said, "that right?  and where'd you get your grammar police badge from---a*****e?!"


----------



## buckytom (Oct 6, 2011)

lol vit. that reminds me of what i thought of sir loin's response to being called "bro" too ofTen. 

back in the day (my drinkng days when i still had something to prove and nothing to live for), anyone who threatened me about becoming an orphan would have been swallowing teeth forthwith.

sir loin, you must be a big enough dude to have gotten away with it.

hmm, you must have been big enough with which to get away...lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Where did you hear that at?



SO's daughter and her family live on the west coast of Florida north of Tampa.  She refers to it as redneck country.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> SO's daughter and her family live on the west coast of Florida north of Tampa. She refers to it as redneck country.


 
Ha! My question wasn't serious, Andy. I ended the question with "at" as humor only. I guess that joke didn't work very well....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Ha! My question wasn't serious, Andy. I ended the question with "at" as humor only. I guess that joke didn't work very well....



It wasn't the joke it was the recipient.  I wasn't paying proper attention and didn't notice.

These numb spells are getting too close together.  I'm gonna be really stupid soon.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 6, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> It wasn't the joke it was the recipient. I wasn't paying proper attention and didn't notice.
> 
> These numb spells are getting too close together. I'm gonna be really stupid soon.


 
Ha! 

Yer killin me!

I've noticed that the older I get, the more often I will be working on something on the PC, have a side thought of doing something, get up to do it and halfway there, while still working in my head on the original task, I'll forget what in the heck I got up to do! 

Then I just stand there in the middle of the room looking stupid.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Relax, it gets worse.  

I turn to get something out of the fridge and open the microwave that's next to it.  ...and vice versa.  At least the geography was good.


----------



## licia (Oct 6, 2011)

Timothy and Andy, you are both younger than I am - just wait a few years, you may need a keeper!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 6, 2011)

licia said:


> Timothy and Andy, you are both younger than I am - just wait a few years, you may need a keeper!


 
Oh No! 

Ok, I'm preparing an advertisement for a live-in nurse:

"Wanted, 6' blond with nursing background and a great body who wouldn't mind wearing a tiny french maid outfit and has and the ability to put up with a dirty old man." Must have appeared in at least one Playboy Magazine spread."

That's all I have so far...


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 6, 2011)

I am guilty of calling the kitchen sink a kitchen zinc.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Oh No!
> 
> Ok, I'm preparing an advertisement for a live-in nurse:
> 
> ...



Just send me your rejects.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2011)

I am annoyed by words that are invented and then used so often that they become accepted and added to the dictionary.  The first one that comes to mind is incentivise.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 6, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> Yer killin me!
> 
> ...



I've always done that kind of stuff. I can't remember an age when I didn't do that sort of thing. It's not uncommon for me to make three or four trips into a room before I remember why I was going in there. And I frequently do things like open a cupboard and stare into it as if that will magically reveal why I was going to the room. Then, when I give up and go back to my previous task, I frequently can't remember what I was doing. Some of us are very easily distracted and have nothing for short term memory.

I have a question for everyone. Do you pronounce the ei in neither and either as a long e or as a long i? I pronounce it with a long i except when I say neither nor/either or and when I use the two close together in the same sentance. Then I use the long e pronunciation. No idea why, I just do.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, "downsize" rather that firing; "readjustment" for screwing over your investors, and "made redundant" rather than layoff.

Also, supposabley rather than supposedly.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 6, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Oh, "downsize" rather that firing; "readjustment" for screwing over your investors, and "made redundant" rather than layoff.
> 
> *Also, supposabley rather than supposedly*.


 
That just reminded me... prolly. Where in you know who's creation did prolly become short for probably? That one burns my worm, but is more of an internet thing that a local thing.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 6, 2011)

and what the heck is the meaning of "bemused" in today's usage? it's one i can't use again until the definition is solidified.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> That just reminded me... prolly. Where is you know who's creation did prolly become short for probably? That one burns my worm, but is more of an internet thing that a local thing.



Guilty as charged.  Picked it up from another forum, a shortcut.  And, as the short term memory goes, so do the spelling skills.  At least, for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> Oh, "downsize" rather that firing; "readjustment" for screwing over your investors, and "made redundant" rather than layoff.
> 
> Also, supposabley rather than supposedly.



Business-speak!

Saying EXpecially,  rather than ESpecially.  Even the most well educated professionals do it, including teachers and admins, as well as TV newscastors!


----------



## vitauta (Oct 6, 2011)

today, all day, i've had this unsettled feeling like something is missing, not right--like  a wrong note being struck....



steve jobs is no longer with us.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry guys--my comment was meant for "stray thoughts".


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 6, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> sorry guys--my comment was meant for "stray thoughts".



It's OK, Vit, we all do it!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2011)

Linguistics is the science of language and the area I spent 12 years studying. Dialects are regional differences in speech patterns and vocabulary. Within families, these differences are called family speak. Each person has his or her own ideolect. The difference in how vowels/consonants are pronounced has its roots in geographical separation. The English in Newfoundland is different from that in the rest of Canada but is very similar to the English in Ireland. The French in Quebec has many words that were "current" when the settlers came from France in the late 1700s. Because of geographic separation, these words (and the accents) have remained a part of the linguistic culture in these two locations. In every language, each sound (letter) has a degree of acceptability re: how it is pronounced (this is called level of acceptability and has to do with the placement of one's tongue if you want to get technical and the natural position of rest of the tongue of the person who is the speaker of that language). Intonation and inflection are part of accents. Whether one says tomato or toe-ma-to reflects the linguistic culture in which a person was raised or lives. Whether one says pee-can or pe-can (I can't find the symbols for the IPA, sorry), well the difference is a pee-can is what you take in the boat and a pe-can is a nut you eat. Personally, I find many of the posts in this thread demonstrate a lack of tolerance for linguistic diversity and a general lack of understanding of how language evolves. Language is reflective of the culture in which it is used to express one's thoughts, etc. This thread pushes one of my buttons. I find many of the posts in this thread insensitive and smacking of "hidden" racism.  I'm surprised the moderators haven't shut it down. Posts on tiresome cliches, well, that's another story.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 7, 2011)

conversating instead of conversing.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Linguistics is the science of language and the area I spent 12 years studying.<...>This thread pushes one of my buttons. I find many of the posts in this thread insensitive and smacking of "hidden" racism. I'm surprised the moderators haven't shut it down. Posts on tiresome cliches, well, that's another story.


 
I think you're reading too much into what is said. These are phrases and words which people find either humorous or irritating, due to either their own relocation into an area where these parts of local language are common or in use in large areas or even continents.

I've watched the entire thread. I'm well educated and well traveled and see no racism in this thread. Perhaps you could point out exactly what posts you're referring to. I despise racism in all it's nasty forms. Please remember that some words that might be considered racist if used in a contextual manner that would imply racism, are not racist when used in a manner that implies no racism. 

I'd love to see your examples and discuss them.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 7, 2011)

> insensitive and smacking of "hidden" racism.


 
I hate it when threads get off track and degenerate into name calling.  I found NOTHING in this thread that was racist or intolerant.  The only intolerance, I thought, was for bad grammar and misuse and mispronunciation of words in the English language.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2011)

vitauta said:


> conversating instead of conversing.



ARRRGH! That's a good one though! I wonder why we keep adding letters to perfectly good words? OK, I actually know why we do it, but its a longwinded explanation so I'll leave it alone. 

I sort of like some of the words that kids make up though. My kids used to say, "bakset" and "racsal" and we still do it today. One of them also used to say, "shrog" for "frog" and the other would go put on her "baby suit" to go swimming. I think those kinds of word creations need to be hugged to your heart and cherished forever.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> I sort of like some of the words that kids make up though. My kids used to say, "bakset" and "racsal" and we still do it today. One of them also used to say, "shrog" for "frog" and the other would go put on her "baby suit" to go swimming. I think those kinds of word creations need to be hugged to your heart and cherished forever.


 
When I was a little fella, I pronounced "specific" as "Pacific" and couldn't for the life of me remember how to say irrelevant. I finally thought of a way to remember it and to this day still laugh at my resolution; "Ear of Elephant". If you say it fast enough, it almost sounds the same.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2011)

Hahahaha!! That's a good one Timothy! When I was singing, our teacher told us to mouth "watermelon" if we forgot the words to any of our songs. He was also the one who showed me that if you mouth, "elephant shoes" it looks like you just said, "I love you"

I loved him. What a fun teacher.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> ...He was also the one who showed me that if you mouth, "elephant shoes" it looks like you just said, "I love you"
> 
> I loved him. What a fun teacher.




When would you use this?


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2011)

When you're a teenager you can find a moment to mess with many boys minds Andy. See what awful things girls do? Some poor boy would be sitting in class minding his own business and then some girl would mouth "elephant shoes" at him and make him squirm. She could claim quite honestly to have never said "I love you" at all.

I can see your eyes rolling from here.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> When you're a teenager you can find a moment to mess with many boys minds Andy. See what awful things girls do? Some poor boy would be sitting in class minding his own business and then some girl would mouth "elephant shoes" at him and make him squirm. She could claim quite honestly to have never said "I love you" at all.
> 
> I can see your eyes rolling from here.


 
I can only hope that the same guy would never tell his girlfriend that he loves her in front of the guys or in public, choosing instead to say, "elephant shoes you, too."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 7, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I can only hope that the same guy would never tell his girlfriend that he loves her in front of the guys or in public, choosing instead to say, "elephant shoes you, too."




If the shoe fits!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 7, 2011)

I hope for the day when "as we speak" falls out of fashion.  And awesome, which used to be a perfectly good word.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 7, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> I hate it when threads get off track and degenerate into name calling. I found NOTHING in this thread that was racist or intolerant. The only intolerance, I thought, was for bad grammar and misuse and mispronunciation of words in the English language.


 
Racism and racial discrimination are also used to describe discrimination on an ethnic or cultural basis, independent of somatic differences. Because culture defines language, displaying a bias towards people who use language as it is used within the culture in which they live and to state an intolerance about such use is a form of racism that is independent of somatic differences. Specific examples would be pointing out differences in pronunciation or grammatical use. In the area where I live, one of those examples is typical of the speech pattern of First Nations people. That's all I'm going to say on the topic. Cliches and jargon are not the same.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Racism and racial discrimination are also used to describe discrimination on an ethnic or cultural basis, independent of somatic differences. Because culture defines language, displaying a bias towards people who use language as it is used within the culture in which they live and to state an intolerance about such use is a form of racism that is independent of somatic differences. Specific examples would be pointing out differences in pronunciation or grammatical use. In the area where I live, one of those examples is typical of the speech pattern of First Nations people. That's all I'm going to say on the topic. Cliches and jargon are not the same.



I have to disagree.  Being troubled by poor grammar is not limited to specific ethnic, racial or cultural groups.  If someone is butchering the English language, it's immaterial who he is.  The issue is with the butcherer, not the butcher.  It's your bias that's putting a racial tag on this discussion.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 7, 2011)

andy m. said:


> i have to disagree.  Being troubled by poor grammar is not limited to specific ethnic, racial or cultural groups.  If someone is butchering the english language, it's immaterial who he is.  The issue is with the butcherer, not the butcher.  It's your bias that's putting a racial tag on this discussion.




View attachment 12167


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

One can find anything in any situation if one looks hard enough for it and is willing to define the parts into a whole of thier choosing.

If one person loves pears so much that he or she finds reference to pears in almost everything anyone says, that person will be convinced that society is pearophobic, when in actuality, it's the person doing the labeling that has the problem.

Personally, I can't stand the gritty things.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

Timothy said:


> ...Personally, I can't stand the gritty things.




I always appreciate a nice pair.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I always appreciate a nice pair.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I always appreciate a nice pair.


 
pEAr, Andy....tsk, tsk, tsk....


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

Timothy, there's less grit in a pair than there is in a pear.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2011)

Unless you are on the beach...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

Alix said:


> Unless you are on the beach...



Where you see lots of pairs but hardly any pears.  'Cause if you did, you'd need a paring knife to pare a pair of pears and they'd still be gritty. (which rhymes with...)


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> (which rhymes with...)


Witty.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2011)

GB said:


> Witty.




Yeah, that's it.  That's the ticket!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ha! You guys are killin me!


----------



## chopper (Oct 7, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Ha! You guys are killin me!


 
True Dat!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 7, 2011)

Way too funny!


----------



## Claire (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever read "The Story of English"?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

Claire - yes. Great story! In fact I just lent my copy to a co-worker. 

Alix - your post about what your kids mispronounced touched me. In my family we have many such "words": being-have (long "a"; behaving), pree-ing tend (pretending), willy pussies (pussywillows), pootfrints (footprints), lost her/his mind of it (forgot), and of course bisketti (spaghetti). All charming, IMHO.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2011)

mudbug said:


> and of course bisketti (spaghetti). All charming, IMHO.



My 4 year old son still calls breakfast "breadstick". We think it is too cute to try to correct him. He will have issues when he is older, but right now it amuses us


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

GB said:


> My 4 year old son still calls breakfast "breadstick". We think it is too cute to try to correct him. He will have issues when he is older, but right now it amuses us


 
amuses me as well!  He'll outgrow it by the time he has his driver's license.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 14, 2011)

My sister has talked about how bittersweet it is every time her oldest daughter learns to pronounce something correctly. On the one hand, she's excited about her progress. On the other, she misses the endearing pronunciations from while she was still learning the word. My personal two favorites are when she called strawberries bawberries, and grampunk for grandpa.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2011)

My oldest had trouble with "magazine".  She pronounced it "maz-a-geen".  We would correct her, carefully pronouncing the word slowly with emphasis on each syllable - "MAG - A - ZINE".  She then repeated it back to us using the same emphasis - "MAZ - A - GEEN".  

It eventually corrected itself without our help.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2011)

Andy, my son and dad used to have a similar exchange. Osher would call pizza "derbeep" (we have no idea why). Dad would try to get him to pronounce it right by saying it slow for him to hear. Piiiiiiizzzzzzaaaaa. Osher would respond Deeeerrrrrrbeeeepppppp.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> ...and grampunk for grandpa.




I referred myself as Grampy.  Our grandson started out with calling me, "Duh".  Then he graduated to "Dempy".  Now he has it right, although he often goes through the whole list of relatives before he gets it right, calling me Daddy, Grammy, mummy, etc.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

more kid stuff - 
our dog was a golden "retreater"
the river was the "Missippotomac" (the only 2 rivers she had seen)
Canadian people live in Canadia
grandmother has always been called "Hi-mom" - likely from that being the first thing HH would say when we called her every Saturday morning.  We are all very used to this (including Hi-mom herself) to the point that it would be weird to call her anything else


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2011)

One of my favorite kidisms was my nephews way of saying goodbye. He would wave and say "castle!" We finally figured out he was quoting the Princess Bride where Miracle Max says, "Bye bye boys, have fun storming the castle." For years we said "Castle" instead of goodbye. I miss that!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

on the subject of grandparents, my old friend ozzy's dad has raised 3 sets of children: his own biological kids, his 2nd wife's kids from a previous marriage, and ozzy's 2nd wife's kids - also previous. all of these kids have children of their own now.

since his name is paul to the adult generations of his family, and he's a grandpa to so many, everyone just calls him "grandpaul".


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, I've heard many exchanges like that between Sprout and her daughter. One of the best is when she was trying to correct her pronunciation of toes. She pronounced it tees. 

Sprout: Say toe.
Sproutlet: Toe.
Sprout: Say toes.
Sproutlet: Tees!

Sprout: Hmmm, say toe.
Sproutlet: Toe.
Sprout: Say nose.
Sproutlet: Nose.
Sprout: Say toes.
Sproutlet: Tees!

I was in fits of giggles listening to this over the phone.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

Alix said:


> One of my favorite kidisms was my nephews way of saying goodbye. He would wave and say "castle!" We finally figured out he was quoting the Princess Bride where Miracle Max says, "Bye bye boys, have fun storming the castle." For years we said "Castle" instead of goodbye. I miss that!


 
we used to have terrible battles of "got ya last", tagging your cousins last just before leaving their house, or them leaving yours.

i still remember when my cousins big tom, stevie, and vernon - who lived next to us - moved to florida. (because of my cousin big tom who's 6'6", i grew up being known as little tom ).

everyone was in tears saying goodbye, giving hugs and helping to load up their car, my cousins got me with their ultimate "got ya last" as their car pulled away.

i hadn't seen them in 30+ years until a family reunion at my parent's 60th wedding anniversary a few years back, and as everyone was saying goodbye, they got me again. lol.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2011)

Buckaroo, that could have been my brothers.....

one last one, and then I'm done with my share of hijacking this thread: 
moatleaf (meatloaf)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am annoyed by words that are invented and then used so often that they become accepted and added to the dictionary.  The first one that comes to mind is incentivise.



The top of my list in this category is DISRESPECTED!

A person can be disrespectful towards you, but not even Aretha Franklin can be disrespected!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

hmm, is there no past tense for disrespect?

is there one s or two in dissed/dis'd/disd. 


i find uh and yo far too often used when rappers are trying to catch a beat.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 14, 2011)

Disrespected, lol... that's right in there with "hate on".


----------



## Timothy (Oct 14, 2011)

The only "Kidism" I can think of is a story my Grandmother loved to tell about me.

When still at highchair age, the family all went out to a really fancy restaurant with "Grammy". When the food was served, the story goes that I yelled from one end of the table to Grammy, at the other end, "But Dammy! We ain't said grace yet!" I was upset because everyone just started eating without the usual family prayer. According to her story, the entire restaurant cracked up laughing.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 14, 2011)

What an interesting and entertaining thread.  I've spent the last hour reading every word, and have wanted to jump in every few minutes to agree.   At the start of this thread the question was about sayings of the day that make us crazy.  Here's a few of mine.

*"My Bad"*..what the heck is that suppose to mean?  Why can't one just say, "I was wrong"?
"*Back in the day"  *was mentioned.  What day?
Using the word *AXE or AXED *for ask or asked makes me want to chew nails.
But my latest all time most irritating saying is.......
"*It is what it is"  * About the time I was widowed, that little ditty was catching on and it's shocking to me how many insensitive people would use that catch phrase in referring to my loss.  Did they actually think that was comforting instead of insulting?  Now whenever I hear anyone say "it is what it is" I want to punch them.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 14, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> But my latest all time most irritating saying is.......
> 
> "*It is what it is" *About the time I was widowed, that little ditty was catching on and it's shocking to me how many insensitive people would use that catch phrase in referring to my loss. Did they actually think that was comforting instead of insulting? Now whenever I hear anyone say "it is what it is" I want to punch them.


 
I can relate, Kayelle. The phrase that made me grit my teeth after the loss of my wife was; "She's in a better place". I understand what is meant, but think that is an over-used, stock "say-nothing" thing to say to someone who has just lost a loved one. "I'm so sorry for your loss, and please let me know if I can help in any way, even just to talk", is the nicest thing anyone can say in that sense, IMHO.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 14, 2011)

One more kiddism...my son used to call his tricycle a "sy-cackle."  I blinked my eyes and now he's 48.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> hmm, is there no past tense for disrespect?



Disrespect is not a word, therefore it can have no past, present, or future tense. If you wish to express a lack of respect towards you, you say "you are showing a lack of respect towards me." That is proper English You do not say "you are disrespecting me." That's Ebonics! 

Disrespectful is a word, but it is an adjective, so it has no past, present, or future tense either.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2011)

Merriam Webster disagrees with you Sir Loin.  Disrespect - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 14, 2011)

Gotta do one more kidism.

To my little brother, our snowmobiles were" Rockadoos".  Heaven only knows why.  He loved to go out rockadooing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 14, 2011)

"Frisco".....Everybody I know in the San Francisco Bay Area hates that one. It instantly tells everyone you are not from around here. Alot of people refer to SF as "The city" and I am guilty of that one myself. (nomasayin?)


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 14, 2011)

When my son was little, he would buckle his "belt -seat."  And things would be "round side up" (upside down)  And when he was pokey, I told him to shake a leg!  So, he did.  Lifted up his foot and wiggled it.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 14, 2011)

My daughter called food "gobbin" for the longest time. No idea where that came from.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 14, 2011)

Some of my school folks state they can get very "flustrated".  One also will describe consistantly untruthful kids as "chronological liars".  I give him grief, both his parents are educators!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 14, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> When my son was little, he would buckle his "belt -seat." And things would be "round side up" (upside down) And when he was pokey, I told him to shake a leg! So, he did. Lifted up his foot and wiggled it.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Disrespect is not a word, therefore it can have no past, present, or future tense. If you wish to express a lack of respect towards you, you say "you are showing a lack of respect towards me." That is proper English You do not say "you are disrespecting me." That's Ebonics!
> 
> Disrespectful is a word, but it is an adjective, so it has no past, present, or future tense either.



thanks, i never knew that, although i think that i've ever said disrepect without the ful.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 14, 2011)

GB said:


> Merriam Webster disagrees with you Sir Loin.  Disrespect - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary



That's why he's dead!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 14, 2011)

Also:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...zPYicxJ0g&sig2=NBgCXPag9htFT8obqdNn6Q&cad=rja


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

ok, i stand corrected.

i think i was disrespected...


----------



## Timothy (Oct 14, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> "Frisco".....Everybody I know in the San Francisco Bay Area hates that one. It instantly tells everyone you are not from around here. Alot of people refer to SF as "The city" and I am guilty of that one myself. (nomasayin?)


 
It was exactly like that in the 70's when I lived there. They also think of that area as the only place in the world that can be called "The Bay Area". Ask a San Francisco resident on vacation in Japan and they'll just say "Oh, I live in the Bay Area in the USA". I heard one do that recently here in Florida. I asked him which bay area. He got all weirded out about it and told me "There's really only ONE real Bay Area in the USA.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 14, 2011)

lol, "the city" refers to nyc.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 15, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ok, i stand corrected.
> 
> i think i was disrespected...



Nah, BT.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 15, 2011)

I love the "kidisms" 
When my daughter was about 4, The Incredible Hulk was a popular television show.  About the time I would say okay time for bed, the show's intro music would start and she would say no!! I wanna watch Kerbidal hark!  Cracked me up every time and still does to this day.

When our neighbor boy was about 3 he started calling our year old daughter Jentopo  (can you guess her name)  It kind of stuck and we sometimes still call her that and the neighbor boy's dad has never called her anything else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2011)

I love them Kidisms, too...

My brother had "eye bulbs" when he was little.  And he murdered the word "truck"...


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2011)

When baby bro was little, we asked him what he wanted for Christmas from Santa.    He wanted a "dwhee".  None of us could figure out what a dwhee was.  BB was apoplectic.  We hauled out the JC Penney catalog, asked for examples, nothing even vaguely resembling a dwhee.  Still have no idea.

These kidisms crack me up!


----------



## chopper (Oct 22, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love them Kidisms, too...
> 
> My brother had "eye bulbs" when he was little. And he murdered the word "truck"...


When my son was little, he loved turcks, and would yell his version of "truck" across the parking lot.  We finally had to teach him things like "pick-up", "semi" etc. so he would stop yelling bad words out in public.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 22, 2011)

I forgot this one.  When my brother discovered the real story of 'where babies come from' he was shocked and angry. He was _sure _we had all grown in the garden because we were Human Beans.  

And my son demanded we bring him his pigwam.  What was a pigwam?  His stuffed penguin, and for no aparent reason, named "Curley."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> I forgot this one.  When my brother discovered the real story of 'where babies come from' he was shocked and angry. He was _sure _we had all grown in the garden because we were Human Beans.
> 
> And my son demanded we bring him his pigwam.  What was a pigwam?  His stuffed penguin, and for no aparent reason, named "Curley."



ROFL!!!  I'm Refried...


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2011)

Got this from a friend's kid 35 years ago, but I still call it the fidgicator.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 22, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:
			
		

> I forgot this one.  When my brother discovered the real story of 'where babies come from' he was shocked and angry. He was sure we had all grown in the garden because we were Human Beans.
> 
> And my son demanded we bring him his pigwam.  What was a pigwam?  His stuffed penguin, and for no aparent reason, named "Curley."



  pigwam might be next to the dwhee in the JC Penney catalog.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2011)

i remember my nephew asking me for voodah once when he was small. i had no idea what voodah meant. 

apparently, he was thirsty.


----------



## chopper (Oct 23, 2011)

My niece called Mickey Mouse "Kiki Fouse"


----------



## vitauta (Oct 23, 2011)

all of these hilarious kidisms have made for a warm, wonderful, rib-tickling offshoot from an otherwise rather cranky and occasionally contentious language thread.  i'm certain there must be books of kidisms out there--compilations of kid-speak similar to the ones posted here.  such books should be a veritable goldmine.  i, personally, can't get enough of them--they are so funny, so gleeful and spiritually uplifting!  

...anyone have publishing aspirations?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> all of these hilarious kidisms have made for a warm, wonderful, rib-tickling offshoot from an otherwise rather cranky and occasionally contentious language thread.  i'm certain there must be books of kidisms out there--compilations of kid-speak similar to the ones posted here.  such books should be a veritable goldmine.  i, personally, can't get enough of them--they are so funny, so gleeful and spiritually uplifting!
> 
> ...anyone have publishing aspirations?



I think Art Linkletter and Bill Cosby beat you to it


----------



## vitauta (Oct 23, 2011)

but there's lots more room in that kiddie pool, i'll bet....


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm with you Vit!  This thread is alot "funner" now. Lol!  I bet we could come up with some more "kidisms". I  will start while I am thinking of a new food related thread!

DD always called whipped cream "whooped" cream here is a funny story about "whooped" cream.

When DD was about 11, our teen nephew was visiting for the summer, I was out one evening, DH served the two kids pie with "whooped" cream allowing them to  eat it in the living room while watching TV.
DD came walking into the room with her pie, she promptly tripped and her pie went straight into the VCR slot!  DH and nephew nearly "split a gut" laughing, poor DD was so embarrassed to have had this happen in front of her teen cousin that she ran out of the room and hid under the diningroom table.  It took them quite awhile to convince her that the weren't laughing at her but at the the fact that her pie had gone directly into the VCR slot,  poor DD she has never lived that down.  BTW the VCR never lived it down either!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2011)

vitauta said:


> but there's lots more room in that kiddie pool, i'll bet....



and it's a little warmer than the surrounding water...


----------



## Alix (Oct 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> and it's a little warmer than the surrounding water...



I'd hit you for rep points for that if we still had them. You made me laugh out loud.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2011)

lol, thanks alix.

hey, what happened to karma, or the "improved" thanks button? is it that a vbulletin plug in requires down time, or are the powers that be holding back?


----------



## JoAnn L. (Oct 26, 2011)

The word "absolutely". I have been noticing that when people use the word they will repeat it. The other day on the local radio station the announcer said it 4 times in 10 minutes repeating it each time.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

JoAnn L. said:


> The word "absolutely". I have been noticing that when people use the word they will repeat it. The other day on the local radio station the announcer said it 4 times in 10 minutes repeating it each time.




absolutely, joann!also:  exactly and precisely--same thing....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 26, 2011)

vitauta said:


> absolutely, joann!also: exactly and precisely--same thing....


 
Yer supposed to say it twice! 

Absolutely! Absolutely! 

It's said that the only absolute is that there are no absolutes, and they aren't absolutely sure of that!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 26, 2011)

"I did it on accident" is another one that drives me nuts. You did it BY accident, not ON accident. Same with should of, would of, could of. It's HAVE, not OF!


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2011)

Prepositions get misused a LOT! I was just teaching a class about that on Monday.


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2011)

Since we're getting away from regions, I have a bunch of them that drive me crazy.  How about "my bad"?  I hate it.  When you've done something wrong, you should say that you are sorry, not blow it off with "my bad".  

How about what in the he-- ever happened to "You're Welcome"?  My husband watches news channels constantly, and you hear "Thank you",  Then Thank YOU".  and on and on.  Interviewers and their subjects can do this 3 or more times.


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2011)

How about misuse of superlatives?  You can't be VERY unique.  You either are unique or you are not.  Period.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 27, 2011)

Potentialities.  It just seems redundant to me.  Potential to me includes any possibility.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 27, 2011)

Have Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares on the telly, and one of folks just said, " He tries to presentate the food real nice."  Fingernails on a blackboard.  Tuckahoe, New York.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2011)

Another word that's being overused is "surreal".


----------



## pacanis (Oct 27, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Another word that's being overused is "surreal".


 
Especially in sports.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 27, 2011)

The phrase "good on you". What is that supposed to mean??


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 29, 2011)

> "good on you"


 
Raising my hand......DH says this all the time. He's Australian.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

a coworker akss questions, and he uses a dekstop computer.

it doesn't really bother me but i notice it every time.


----------

